# Help please. Hymer camp 1992 -12v system



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello folks.

If you have a Hymer Camp, can you tell me about the leisure battery system?

We have just obtained the vehicle and the 2nd battery does not appear to charge.

I have travelled 180 miles from purchase to home. When I switch on the 12v lights and other 12v items, nothing works. I have connected the mains 240v and the zig shows connection. The fridge mains light shows connection. However the 12v system does not appear to be working.

Question

Is there a cut of switch for 12v?

I ask this as in the S670 we have just sold, this was the case. the 12v system could be isolated by a switch near to the battery. Is there such a switch in the Hymer camp, and if so, where is it?

If there is no switch then I have a dead leisure battery.

Hope you can help and advise

Regards


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi i had a 92 Hymer camp the leisure battery was under the drivers seat and secured to the rear of the seat base was a charge unit with an on/off switch on the end of it. I dont know if this was a standard fit as it was there when i got it and it worked fine,


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Sideways

I will go and look. I need to unscrew the cover plate to get to the battery. I'll do it in the morning. Raining here. Will let you know.

Regards

Update. Stopped raining. checked. Cannot see on/off switch. Bummer. Will contact auto electrician.

Regards


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Not in a Hymer Camp, but it is a long time since I used a Zig unit.

Have you checked the output switches, and the long glass fuses in the panel?

Sorry I can't be more helpful. I hope you manage to get sorted.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Still trying.

When the engine is running.
12v light illuminates. Battery 1 (leisure) displays and charging. 12v system operate. Lights gas etc. Battery 2 (cab) illuminates, displays charging. Everything works.

Engine off connected to mains.
12v light does illuminate. No other system displays. Battery 1 and 2 negative. Gas and lights do not work.


Engine off, no mains connection. 
12v light does not illuminate. No other system displays. Battery 1 and 2 negative. Gas and lights do not work.

Unit is SCHAUDT 141.

If you have a Hymer Camp and can spare the time, and are willing to talk me through a possible solution, please PM me. I will give my phone and or Skype details. 

Hope someone can help. We are due to go away next week.

Regards


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Westkirby01 said:


> Unit is SCHAUDT 141.


But you said it was a Zig unit, hence my response to your query :roll:



Westkirby01 said:


> I have connected the mains 240v and the zig shows connection.


The Schaudt system is a different kettle of fish altogether.

If things appear to be working okay when the engine is running, that would indicate that the Schaudt unit is receiving a charge from the alternator. When engine off, and plugged into mains power, with nothing working, that would possibly indicate that either the surge fuse inside the Schaudt charger/converter (Elektoblock) has blown............or something more drastic. This is based on my own personal experiences with the Elektroblock EBL99, which although more modern, may be similar to the Schaudt 141.

I did find this, and have used a Google translation tool. >>Defect with Schaudt Panel 141<<

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

JockandRita

Thank you for the courteous reply and url. Yes that is my system. It mentions about fuses. Any idea where they may be?

If I unscrew the unit will I find them behind? Or, will it be by the leisure battery?

Hope you can advise

Regards

Ross


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Westkirby01 said:


> JockandRita
> 
> Thank you for the courteous reply and url. Yes that is my system. It mentions about fuses. Any idea where they may be?
> 
> ...


No problem Ross. 

I'm glad to be of some help, albeit limited.

Your guess is as good as mine, but I would suspect that the charging unit is probably somewhere not too far away from the batteries, and relaying any info up to the panel. Loosen off the panel and have a look, as part of the process of elimination.

Thinking about it now, I once assisted a young French family at Honfluer, with a coach built Hymer (possibly a Camp), whose electrics had failed. Their charger unit and fuses etc, were under a bench seat. HTH. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

have you tried asking the previous owner.
or you could try and charge the battery from seperate charger to see if it chargers.
do you have any test equip you could put on battery?


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello dragabed.

Yes, I contacted the previous owner, 2 back and he babbled about the fact that all sites have water which is hot and they use them. I realise now, what he did not admit, that the unit was bust when he had the vehicle and had never bothered to get it fixed. From 2005 until 2010? No water, no hot water, no gas for heating or cooking. The next owner from 2010 till 2012 had also never bothered to get it fixed. Makes you wonder about some people.

I'll get there in the end. I'm sure.

Regards.


----------

